# 2019 Oregon Knife Collector's Show



## Noodle Soup (Feb 27, 2019)

The show is fast approaching! I intend to put out a couple of Shigs and maybe a few other of my kitchen blades on my table. Need to pay for more recent acquisitions!  Always a good place to talk to Murray Carter and handle his knives. A number of other custom kitchen knife people are usually there too. Best show west of the Mississippi,


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 27, 2019)

Link to web site for info? Date(s)?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 27, 2019)

www.oregonknifeclub.com April 13, 14th this year.


----------

